# YES!!!! Finally some semi decent Finale --> Sibelius Conversion



## FirmamentFX (Nov 19, 2007)

At long last, the latest versions of both seem to play (sort of) nicely together.

Exporting an MXL score from Finale 2008 and importing into Sibelius 5.1 almost worked... The scores still need a LOT of tidying up, but at least the dots and dynamics come through accurately...

Yes!!!! o-[][]-o 

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## aeneas (Nov 19, 2007)

FirmamentFX @ Mon 19 Nov said:


> Exporting an MXL score from Finale 2008 and importing into Sibelius 5.1 almost worked...


Do you know how the opposite would work? What would be the best way to translate a sib into a mus? I mean, forgetting about mid files, of course...


----------

